# Little Sky big heart.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

A woman approached AMA Rescue yesterday to surrender the young boy whose picture I have attached - Sky. The owner took him to a cardiologist last November and she was told that he needed two lifesaving procedures on his heart. She didn't do anything about it and it's a miracle this boy is still alive. A fellow volunteer met the woman this morning and the little boy is doing well considering and his personality is divine - just a tiny 6 pound peanut. I sent the notes to a Cardiologist that has treated my rescued Maltese and he said 'wow.' He said he could do the two surgeries for under $5,500 with a rescue discount. I have been promised a grant for $1000 and Sarah talked the surrendering owner into giving us $1000. This is going to be a big project with Edie, Sarah, Kennon and Lindsay all of us pulling together to try and give a new life to little Sky. I will take care of his needs post surgery but we will need a forever home for him - open up your loving arms for the cutey. We were hoping to get more time to get some funds raised but his owner is leaving for Korea on Monday. Needless to say, we are going to need money so whatever you can do would be appreciated as always. I'm not too proud to beg for a dog. 


Edie can give you all the finer details of his heart conditions. Whatever you can to help this guy - we couldn't turn him down though it's one of the most daunting projects we have taken on.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe a Chip-In for him?
He sure is a cutie pie, he's so sweet, he's worth saving...


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

ChipIn: Sky


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He really is precious....will do tomorrow. Hope he gets a chance at a loving life.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweet little boy. I will share this information and do what I can to help. Please keep us updated.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a precious boy!! Such a strong will to live! I ChippedIn and will ChipIn again. This sweet little guy deserves his chance at a real special life. And I want to help make that happen as much as I can.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I will gladly contribute to help little Sky.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I just donated to Sky's ChipIn account. I have a Skylar and his nick name is Sky. So I just had to contribute to this sweet boy.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I'll gladly ChipIn for little Sky. For someone so young, he's definitely a fighter and deserves to live a long, healthy life.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bron - I will chip in to help you with this little sweetheart. :wub: I wish I could give you a gentle hug Sky :hugging: Get well quick little boy!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sky has two big issues going on with his heart. He has PAD and Pulmonic Stenosis. Both problems are hereditary and life threatening. It is amazing that he is still alive with just the PAD, since life expectance is normally a year or less with this condition.
We now have 8 new rescues in our foster homes just since the Specialty. So our funds that were raised at the Specialty are being used at a great rate.
We are hoping for a great outcome for this boy. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers too. The heart surgeries carry their own risks.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

He is in my thoughts and prayers. What a precious boy who just wants to live! Please keep us updated on his situation.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

If you donated to Sky then just shoot me an email at [email protected]
I'm getting paypal receipts from Judy but I want to make sure that I can make a private update list and personally thank those that contribute. The easiest way to donate is:
American Maltese Association Rescue


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The actual website is now www.americanmalteserescue.org . Our Paypal is no longer on the American Maltese Assoc. website since we became a 501c3.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Chipped and posted on FB too. He needs a new leash on life since he has so much life to give!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

smlcm said:


> If you donated to Sky then just shoot me an email at [email protected]
> I'm getting paypal receipts from Judy but I want to make sure that I can make a private update list and personally thank those that contribute. The easiest way to donate is:
> American Maltese Association Rescue


Bron, is there a section to put that the donation is for Sky when going directly through the AMAR PayPal? Or is it easiest to make the donation on AMAR website instead of the ChipIn and then email you so the funds can be applied to Sky? Just wondering for others who donate specifically for Sky's surgery.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I hope he gets the chance to live the life he deserves. Hope we can all make this happen for him. Just donated.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Bron, is there a section to put that the donation is for Sky when going directly through the AMAR PayPal? Or is it easiest to make the donation on AMAR website instead of the ChipIn and then email you so the funds can be applied to Sky? Just wondering for others who donate specifically for Sky's surgery.


Judy is going to send me the paypal receipts but to make sure that your name doesn't fall through the cracks it doesn't hurt to shoot me an email or forward me the paypal receipt on [email protected]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just donated for sweet Sky. :thumbsup:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

smlcm said:


> Judy is going to send me the paypal receipts but to make sure that your name doesn't fall through the cracks it doesn't hurt to shoot me an email or forward me the paypal receipt on [email protected]


Got it!! Just thought I would ask for others who haven't donated yet. I donated this morning through the ChipIn (as I'm sure you already know ). 

Thank you to everyone that has and is donating (not that I'm helping/facilitating or with the AMA rescue I just feel the need to say thank you). Sweet Sky definitely deserves a wonderful life!! He sure does have a will to live.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

One of my dogs was happy to contribute some of her grooming money to help Sky, because she'd rather have me bathe her myself anyway.  So we added a little to the fund for this cute little dog. :wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

mss said:


> One of my dogs was happy to contribute some of her grooming money to help Sky, because she'd rather have me bathe her myself anyway.  So we added a little to the fund for this cute little dog. :wub:


ohhh - you guys rock. Sometimes with all my rescue running around I have to skip the occasional walk - and the fur kids are not so happy about that!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Little Sky is more than 1/3 there! I'm so happy to see this... $1245.00

Crying happy tears!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Michelle, I actually think about $3600 has been raised!! I don't think the ChipIn wasn't adding right and I believe a lot of people donated directly to the AMAR website for Sky!! I sure hope everything works this baby. I did see a post on FB saying "Sky is beginning to experience seizures and there is some enlargement of the heart which means that these surgeries must be done really soon if he is to have a chance." This makes me so nervous!!! I am praying for this sweet boy.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Just chipped in and posted this on FB. I seriously hope this little guy gets the surgeries he needs before it's too late. He looks totally adorable and full of life.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Sky has two big issues going on with his heart. He has PAD and Pulmonic Stenosis. Both problems are hereditary and life threatening. .


Edie, what is PAD? I've had a few with PDA, including my Jops. This was also a genetic heart defect which would have done her in by a year of age. My Ringo also had PDA. 

Here's a link: Patent Ductus Arteriosus in Dogs - Page 1


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Michelle, I actually think about $3600 has been raised!! I don't think the ChipIn wasn't adding right and I believe a lot of people donated directly to the AMAR website for Sky!! I sure hope everything works this baby. I did see a post on FB saying "Sky is beginning to experience seizures and there is some enlargement of the heart which means that these surgeries must be done really soon if he is to have a chance." This makes me so nervous!!! I am praying for this sweet boy.


That's right, Lindsay, we are currently at $3600 of a $6000 target. Not bad in a short space of time. Some people are donating directly to AMA Rescue website which all works out to be the same but you just don't see it on the graphic.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Edie, what is PAD? I've had a few with PDA, including my Jops. This was also a genetic heart defect which would have done her in by a year of age. My Ringo also had PDA.
> 
> Here's a link: Patent Ductus Arteriosus in Dogs - Page 1


Deb, that's what he has with the added bonus of severe dysplastic pulmonic stenosis - both of these are serious surgeries and he needs them both. There is currently some debate amongst the cardiologists we are talking to about doing it at the same time versus doing the surgeries separately.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> That's right, Lindsay, we are currently at $3600 of a $6000 target. Not bad in a short space of time. Some people are donating directly to AMA Rescue website which all works out to be the same but you just don't see it on the graphic.



I'm so happy for him!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bron,

I'm not familiar with the later, but PDA has an awesome success rate. I've been through it four times. Problem is, it needs to be done ASAP. Not much time to waste. The dog will die without the surgery. My four were all taken care of at VCA Allcare, in Fountain Valley. Dr Fisher was overseeing them. 

Here's an older video, you will see Jops, and Ringo ~ :wub:





 
I'll be donating tomorrow my friend!! This is very close to my heart.


----------

